# Memorial Urns and Markers



## NorthernAutumn

*Here is a short list of lovely urns and other markers that you may wish to use for your loved one's ashes/fur:*

http://www.evermypet.com/bird-rabbit-figurine-urns

http://www.evermypet.com/product/BM400B

http://www.evermypet.com/product/FieldsofGreenPetUrnJALRRA3

http://rainbowbridgeurns.com/rabbiturns.aspx

http://www.memorials.com/rabbit-urns.php

White Bunny
*
Photo urns
Angel patting bunny

Custom made glass & metal memorials
*
Morfz: scroll to centre of page
****
Memorial Jewelry*
http://www.specialtypetproducts.com...v?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=MDT&Category_Code=KP

Angel Bun

Angel Lop

LifeGem: Diamond created out of ashes/lock of hair

****
Laser-engraved Photo Marble memorial

****
Some people also cut a lock of their bunnies' fur and tie it with a pretty ribbon to remember their loved one by.
You could then place it in a rabbit figurine trinket box, or whatever you please...

:rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Another idea of mine...

Another possibility might be finding a small coloured glass/crystal bottle that could be suspended in a window, so light could shine through... making your bunny forever a little ray of sunshine.
Kind of like this:

*Attached Image (viewed 5 times)*:


----------



## irishlops

awh, thats a great idea. 
(but i hope i dont need to use any time soon)
when j.f passed on, i sewed a little pouch, and took some of his fur off, and to this day, its still in there. and every time i miss him, i go and feel it. 
i would say to get an urn etc. a pouch is not as good 
little ray fo sunshine...:blushan: brillant


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Autumn, thanks for posting these! I really like several of them and there are a couple I haven't seen before. I've proven to be unbelievably picky when it comes to urns for my bunnies. Cinnabun died 7 years ago and I actually spent about several days making him an urn that looked just like him out of clay. The only thing is that it was a gift for my mother and I want to keep some of his ashes too, so I've still been looking for an urn for my "share" of his ashes. I bought a Peter Rabbit one last year but ended up not liking it that much. I want to get this one:

http://www.evermypet.com/product/FieldsofGreenPetUrnJALRRA3

It's perfect. I've always imagined him living in a big warren in the sky since he died.

For Tallulah, I bought a pretty expensive music box, but the "white" wood is actually a weird yellow color and I never sent it back to the store :disgust: That means I'm still looking for one. I love your idea of the glass bottle on the window. I also really like this person's:

http://www.cheerspottery.com/urn_themed_diy.htm

She can put bunnies on the outside of the urn. Since I think it will eventually be depressing to have a dresser full of urns for all of my bunnies, I like this one because you could put the ashes of several rabbits in it:

http://rainbowbridgeurns.com/mistyseriesrabbiturn.aspx

I think I've seen that one before. It would be perfect, but I don't like that the rabbits are all black. I don't think of our dead bunnies being black little entities up in heaven. They should have made the rabbits white or gray or something.

Thanks for taking the time to gather all those links, Autumn! It was very nice of you.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Thanks for reading, Shiloh  Glad you found a few nice ones that work for you!

I was thinking that if you don't see a particular urn to your liking, you could always buy a trinket box with a bunny on it that you like, and Krazy-glue it shut.
Or, any metal object with a lid can be soldered together so you can't open it (if that's what you wish)

You could always buy some wood stain, and stain the music box if the wood is unfinished.. Otherwise, sand it down, and re-stain it again yourself .


----------



## mardigraskisses

Mourning Lights

ink iris:


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

that is a wonderful Idea!


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Another idea of mine...
> 
> Another possibility might be finding a small coloured glass/crystal bottle that could be suspended in a window, so light could shine through... making your bunny forever a little ray of sunshine.
> Kind of like this:
> 
> *Attached Image (viewed 5 times)*:



I did this for my bunny, I really love this idea. I put one bottle over my bed and one in the bathroom window which is the brightest place in the house. 

binky free grizzly man.


----------



## MILU

I love the ideas!! I've always wanted to save fur from my bunny when he was around (and molting) and make a little cushion with the fur, so I could always have part of him with me... I tried to save the fur many times but it always disappeared, I guess no one else understood what it was for and they may have thrown it away... 

I really like the ideas posted here, they're great!


----------



## HEM

These are all great ideas, thanks for posting.
Although just thinking about my Dilly and when it's going to be her time and all other buns that have gone to the bridge breaks my heart and brings me to tears.
But, it's good to think about so that you are a little prepared.

Thanks


----------



## Kenneth

Nice urns...but i am in the favor of planting of trees....it will be many generation cremation urn... and also make another attachment...

:stork::stork:ashes urn


----------



## lovemyrex

we lost our darling billy a rex rabbit to flystrike 2 weeks ago we had him cremated and my hubby brought me a cross pendent to put a little of his ash in. now hes with me always sandra


----------

